
BorgBackup (short: Borg) is a deduplicating backup program - balladeer
https://borgbackup.readthedocs.org
======
balladeer
This fork of [https://attic-backup.org/](https://attic-backup.org/) was never
submitted as an independent submission (though it has been mentioned in
comments a couple of times). I decided to submit it and hopefully it will
generate some insights/review/discussion, especially when compared to its
parent attic (which has been talked about a lot here). ( _disclaimer_ : I am
not a dev of either project, just a user)

For some context: the discussion thread (issue # 217[1]) that (probably) led
to this fork.

[1]
[https://github.com/jborg/attic/issues/217](https://github.com/jborg/attic/issues/217)

